
Covid-19 QR-Code app for tracking visits to public places - frankmanning
App:
create app that allows users to scan QR(on sign at entrance of public places) to show they have been to public location at certain time. App records user’s public visit hist w o using location services. When positive Covid-19 occurs, text users if they were in same public area as positive patient during incubation period.<p>Initial Distribution:
Get signs w QR in entrances of public places. Open source code. Allow groups in cities to work to dist signs while limited public places open.<p>Future:
As public places open, get signs to entrances of public locations. Work w employers and encourage HR depts to incentivize employees to use app. Goal to segment people into risk levels for spreading the disease. Right now, our only way of combating the spread is mass quarantine. When we get over initial influx, cases are likely to continue until a vaccine created. For economy to keep going, need to be able to have low risk (for transmitting) people be able to go back to work while high-risk quarantine until no longer a risk.<p>Challenges: Technical- app will be a challenge. We need to recruit technical talent necessary to work on project.<p>Distribution- need to be able to convince businesses that spreading information will not be detrimental to their business. Right now we are essentially hiding information, so businesses are protected. How do we share it without hurting businesses?<p>Privacy- need to be able to get hospitals to share information about where positive patients have been during incubation period.<p>Goal: Use information from positive cases to determine who is a high risk for transmitting and limit their exposure to others. By identifying high-risk people, we hope to slow the exponential growth now and when future outbreaks occur. We want to gather this info without sacrificing privacy and without requiring location services. We want this to be a non-profit idea created without ties to a business or government.
======
lun4r
[https://www.healthcast.nl](https://www.healthcast.nl)

~~~
frankmanning
Thank you! Just signed up

------
frankmanning
please comment if you have any ideas or an interest in helping

